# Property Lawyer Tomar



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

I have found a property 25 km north of Tomar advertised with ERA that I'm happy to purchase and a price has been agreed. The agents say that they can deal with all the legal issues in house. That, I've heard is a real NO, NO. Due to that, I am trying to source a lawyer in the Tomar area where I'm made aware what their charges are beforehand. They would need to be able to speak English or have an interpreter as a member of staff.

Help here would be appreciated.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Luis Correia Dias. Contact him on [email protected] 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

I used Luis and he was brilliant - it might be a bit late in the day for my message now but just seen your post- sorry!


----------

